
Ask HN: What is your repository directory structure? - insulanian
Hi fellow HN-ers!<p>I&#x27;m rethinking my repo directory structure and naming conventions for the directories, as well as for the repositories themselves, and would appreciate if you could share how you do it.
======
quickthrower2
I don’t worry too much. Whatever makes sense for that projects. Usually have a
src and dust folder. Config files in the root.

~~~
quickthrower2
Oops dust? I meant dist!

Unless you are using Rust I guess

